
Memacs – What did I do on February 14th 2007? Visualize your life in Org-mode - sndean
https://github.com/novoid/Memacs
======
dwe3000
Cool idea. Not to start a flame war, but wish there was a non-Emacs (vi?)
version. Or notes on how it was started, so I could look into doing my own.

